# NEW Boat



## Hookd Up

I just bought a used boat from birmingham it was really chalky and the bottom paint was in bad shape.. I called around and got estimates from a few companies and I used a company called Superior.. They came out to my boat and compounded it and removed all the chalky uglyness.. I was so suprised that my boat looked liked it just rolled off the showroom floor. These guys did an awesome JOB! if anyone needs there boat done their number its 251-979-0342


----------



## bcn31

Where are they out of and if you dont mind me asking how much did they charge per foot. Thanks


----------



## Hookd Up

*re*

bump


----------



## Hookd Up

Guys if you know anyone that has a boat be sure to let them know this guy did a great professonal job at a great price but is slow and needs some work to help put him thru college


----------



## doradohunter

how much did they charge per foot?


----------



## fighterpilot

*boat work*

What was the charge per foot? Is it a secret? Thanks


----------



## Hookd Up

I had my 24 footer compounded and waxed for 24 ft inside and out

The normal price is 20 ft inside and out
Then 15 ft to compound


----------



## Realtor

I need the Fat jax done, was kind of waiting for the CPO Select list to come out. may call you.


----------



## creole1

*Re*

Ok sounds great just give me a call

Anyone else need there boat compounded and waxed 
Also do bottom cleaning and painting


----------



## Hookd Up

*re*

bump


----------



## Hookd Up

*re*

bump


----------



## Hookd Up

*re*

Anyone need the oxidation removed from there boat ? Give this guy a try guys and gal you will be very pleased


----------



## creole1

*re*

bump


----------



## creole1

Anyone need their bootoms cleaned or painted? I also do a lot of compounding and waxing.

Im offering forum members specials cause ive been slow lately


----------



## Hookd Up

*Superior Boatworks*

This is one of the best companies around

Now is the time to have your bottoms cleaned and painted. Superior has been in business for several years we are a one stop shop.

Oxidation removal
stripe removal and installation
washing, monthly, weekly
waxing,polishing 
bottom cleaning and painting

CALL FOR FREE ESTIMATE 251-979-0342


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Hookd Up said:


> I just bought a used boat from birmingham it was really chalky and the bottom paint was in bad shape.. I called around and got estimates from a few companies and I used a company called Superior.. They came out to my boat and compounded it and removed all the chalky uglyness.. I was so suprised that my boat looked liked it just rolled off the showroom floor. These guys did an awesome JOB! if anyone needs there boat done their number its 251-979-0342


 
I find it very deceptive that you start your post this way, then it turns out in your post above the one I'm writing here that you ARE the company that performed this work on your boat. Couldn't you have just said that from the start? Maybe you've dealt with a few idiots in your past...I dunno.


----------



## creole1

*Re*

He doesn't own the business, I creole1 do, he is just a friend of mine named nick also that I send my ads to and he helps me get work


----------



## creole1

*Boat detailing and bottom painting*

Guys it is just really for me to get boat jobs, not everyone has a boat. So advertising and getting jobs is hard I have been a part of this forum sine 2007 so please help me out


----------

